# حصريا وظهريا Gas Turbineبالعربي مع صور توضيحية



## شوان غازي (31 ديسمبر 2006)

:55: يا اخواني هذا الملف المرفق عن التوربينات الغازية بالعربي ارجو ان يستفيد الجميع ويفيدنا بما لديه من معلومات اضافية 
لا تنسونا بدعواتكم
مع الشكر والتقدير
اخوكم شوان غازي


----------



## مهندس نورس (31 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير وبركة . مشاركة رائعة وننتظر المزيد .


----------



## نور الدائم (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## العرندس (14 أبريل 2007)

بوركت يابطل .. جزاك الله خير


----------



## دعيج (14 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك........وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## Eyncom (14 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## .:llrarll:. (15 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شوان غازي (15 أبريل 2007)

اشكركم على مروركم وان شاء الله سأكمل الموضوع عن قريب العاجل


----------



## غانم الفلسطينى (15 أبريل 2007)

مرحبا يابش مهندسين انا غانم الفلسطينى واريد ان تنصحونى نصيحة خالصة لوج الله تعالى فى مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية وكيفيت التعامل معها وهل انتم تعملون فى مجالات دراستكم ام لا ومشكورين ...


----------



## the lord (16 أبريل 2007)

مشكورررررررررررر جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وسام الحب (16 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## طارق عبد الهادي (16 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس يحيى (16 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ali_sgc (18 أبريل 2007)

thank you a lot


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (18 أبريل 2007)

thank u very much


----------



## Badran Mohammed (19 أبريل 2007)

مشكوريين أخي الفاضل وبارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## مهندس سامر (19 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## ثامر1978 (20 أبريل 2007)

أخي العزيز جزاك الله خير الجزاء لو تكرمت اريد معرفة فائدة التوربين وهل يعتبر محرك مستقل ام لا وكيف يمكن الاستفادة منه


----------



## eng.zaghoo (4 مايو 2007)

نرجو المزيد وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المصرى30 (4 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم

تحياتى


----------



## شوان غازي (6 مايو 2007)

لاشكر على واجب اشكركم على الردود


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## شوان غازي (6 مايو 2007)

نورت الصفحة بمرورك اخي العزيز اشكرك للمرة الثانية


----------



## ابونوره (7 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (9 أبريل 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (10 أبريل 2008)

أشكرك أخي عا المجهود


----------



## أبو مخلص (10 أبريل 2008)

بوركت.....


----------



## سمير احمد (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد ابوحمزة (11 أبريل 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ميثم العراقي (11 أبريل 2008)

موفقين لعمل الخير مممممممنون


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (12 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس هاني السميري (12 أبريل 2008)

شرح جميل ورائع

بس المشكلة لو تفتح الملف على وورد 2007 تتلخبط الكلمات


----------



## سيد سيد علام (12 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير مشكور أخى


----------



## وليد شوقى (12 أبريل 2008)

what can i say ?

thanks


----------



## سنوفة (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## سعيد العسكري (15 مايو 2008)

الله ايبارك فيك على المجهود الطيب


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (15 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمدخالدمحمد (16 مايو 2008)

thx alot
bs i want more images for it from reality


----------



## م/يوسف (16 مايو 2008)

شكراااااااااا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## تربش (16 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (16 مايو 2008)

thanks man


----------



## مابى نيالا (16 مايو 2008)

شكرا ليك يا باشمهندس


----------



## وائل محمد بيومي (16 مايو 2008)

iam electrical eng. but this topic is very important for electrical eng. spicial who works in electric genaration power plant.
thanks for great efforts.
wait for more


----------



## الايامن للصيانه (16 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك وبالتوفيق


----------



## أبو نهاد (17 مايو 2008)

مشكور يا حلو ........


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (17 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الساهرعبدالحميد (19 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## صديق القمر (20 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## نتيجة رقم (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير


----------



## salt (18 يونيو 2008)

thanks for you


----------



## أحمد السماوي (18 يونيو 2008)

مجهود مشكور جدا ..وبارك الله فيك ..
((ولكن لو تم تحويل الملف ألى ملف أكروبات كان أفضل)) ..
على كل حال شكرا جزيلا...


----------



## الفتى الخارق (18 يونيو 2008)

لك كل الشكر موضوع رائع والله:81::16:


----------



## نتيجة رقم (19 يونيو 2008)

thank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very much


----------



## نتيجة رقم (19 يونيو 2008)

thank u very muchthank u very muchthanthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very much
k u ery muchthank u very much


----------



## نتيجة رقم (19 يونيو 2008)

thank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very much


----------



## صديق القمر (19 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## الهزاز (19 يونيو 2008)

جميل ـــ جداً


----------



## ساري البربراوي (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور و هل من مزيد عن التوربين الغازي


----------



## الشبواني (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## ابورسمية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*الشكر الجزيل لك يا أخي الكريم*

مشكور جدا لك يا أخي الكريم على هالموضوع المهم والشيق أيضا، وكم كنت اتمنى أن يكون الموضوع أيضا باللغة الإنجليزية بحكم تعاملنا في المجال الصناعي مع الموظفين الأجانب.
وتقبل مني فائق الشكر والتقدير:20:


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (29 أكتوبر 2008)

thx man :79: we r waitting for more


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

:13::12::14:
=====================
الله يكتب لك بكل خطوة سعادة
وكل نظرة عبادة
وكل بسمة شهادة
وكل رزق زيادة
=====================
:63:​


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## عبدالله القريشي (23 يناير 2009)

ربي يغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## nasemm (23 يناير 2009)

*thank you very much*​


----------



## الفاضل (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك ومزيدا من العطاء


----------



## مهندس سورجي (25 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الحيم​جزاك الله ألف خير انشاءالله في ميزان حسناتك و ألف صلاة وسلام حلى سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم​


----------



## اراس الكردي (25 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا
الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## *الميكانيكي* (25 يناير 2009)

بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك ***وجعلهالله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## hamadawa (25 يناير 2009)

الف شكر علي هذا المجهود الرائع و لكن يفضل ان تكون الرسمات موضوعة ببرنامج الورد سطري مع النص حتي تكون سليمة مع اي تنسيق لاي نسخة اوفس


----------



## elmalwany (25 يناير 2009)

جزاكم اللة كل خير هل نجد التربينة البخارية لديكم


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع ولكن هنا لخبط فى ترتيب الصور وبعض الكلمات


----------



## سمعان79 (26 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## smayo (26 يناير 2009)

thank you so much brother...


----------



## amr fathy (26 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## وائل عبده (18 فبراير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## الشيخ1 (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## سعيد العسكري (2 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير........................


----------



## sami8307 (2 أبريل 2009)

merci beucoup monsieur pour votre site ,ce que je demende ,est ce que vous avez des informaions ou des sites sur les differents types des pompes et des turbines a gaz puisque j'ai un module de base sur ca et la resolutions des es problemes se base sur "la maniere d'ecoulement d'un fluide a l'interieur de turbine ou la pompe",si vous aurez besoin des information sur l'aviation je peux vous aider,je ss controleur aerien en algerie,merci beucoup


----------



## المختصر الجديد (21 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور كثير الشكر والامتنان


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الملف المفيد 
بارك الله فيك أخي المهندس شوان غازي

وكل عام والجميع بخير.


----------



## jundi (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا أخي على الموضوع


----------



## مـ سـ لـ م (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك شكرا


----------



## as3mans (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ليث الشمري (29 أغسطس 2009)

* بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك *


----------



## moroco (29 أغسطس 2009)

* Thanks

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*​


----------



## خالد ابن حرب (29 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيررررررررررررر


----------



## zaghal (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ..
واتمنى اذا كان لديك المزيد عن التوربين الغازي(حسابات, كفاءة....)و الدورة المركبة تكملة للتوربين الغازي اي البويلر والتوربين البخاري


----------



## سيف طاهر (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات .
للمزيد انشاءالله ...


----------



## mostafa_mechanic (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
موضوع قيم


----------



## رياض فندي (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر للاخ شوان غازى على هذا الجهد ندعو من اللة ان يوفقكم بما فية الخير للانسانية َ@ اخوكم رياض فندي /العراق


----------



## المهندس كاروان (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكوور وبارك الله بيك*


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبركة . مشاركة رائعة وننتظر المزيد


----------



## defo (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل جدا 
بس ياريت لوكان فيه حاجه اكثر تفصيلا


----------



## المتيم الحزين (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## وائل عبده (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## بُلو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## fawzy_gohar (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## لخضر03 (12 أبريل 2010)

اريد تحليل السرعات المركبة في الضاغط المحوري للتوربين


----------



## لخضر03 (12 أبريل 2010)

كيف يتحول ضغط الحرارة الى تدوير التوربين ( شرح ترموديناميكي )


----------



## أنس خشفة (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ammar216 (24 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## muad alomari (27 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس عموره (28 أبريل 2012)

المجالأت كتير والميكانيكا من اوسع المجالأت الهندسيه ...........وفروعها مثل التبريد والتكيف ....والهيدرولك والأحتراق ...وتوليد الكهربا ء والتحليه للمياه ......وغيره ....انت ركز على فرع تجيد فيه ..........واللله المستعان


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (28 أبريل 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## virtualknight (29 أبريل 2012)

thanks very much


----------



## hussien95 (29 أبريل 2012)

ألف شكر


----------



## عبدالمجيد مسعد (23 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmbalushi (26 أغسطس 2014)

مجهود رائع اخي تشكر عليه .. لو توفر نسخه باللغه الانجليزيه احسن


----------



## rachidodge (24 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير وبركة . مشاركة رائعة​:20:


----------



## عبدالله مصطفى 67 (3 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم ...معلومات قيمة ورائعة


----------



## علي التقني (23 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ........
ممكن حد يساعدني على تعليم كيفية قراءة المخططات الميكانيكية الخاصة بتشيد محطة عزل النفط .و المتكونة من 
1.plot plan
2.Layout
3.Isometric


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (24 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذ


----------



## mechanic power (25 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------

